# For better, for worse



## waday (Nov 10, 2015)

They grew old together. 




Just a Couple of Leaves by Wade


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice.  I like it....


----------



## waday (Nov 10, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice.





Wizard1500 said:


> Very nice.  I like it....



Thanks!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

Dagwood56 said:


> Nicely done.


Thank you


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

Any thoughts of printing that?


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Any thoughts of printing that?


Wow, I never thought about it!

Other than just using typical printer paper (Canon pro platinum paper or similar), I have no idea how I'd get this printed. Any suggestions? The slight movement in the shot makes me think I'd not want it on something that may highlight this fact, but I've always been intrigued by metal and wood prints.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts of printing that?
> ...



Unfortunately, I don't have a whole bunch of experience with printing.  We have a couple on canvas, one on metal, one on rock, and less than 20 on paper.
With this shot, I just envision it looking nice printed (maybe as part of a diptych or triptych).  There's just something pleasing about it.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


You can print on rock? I knew about wood, but I never thought about rock. That's pretty neat! This might work well on slate?

Oh, I can see this as part of a diptych or triptych. I'll have to find/create a few more photos for the set.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



Yes I should have said slate.  The image we have on slate is a family portrait.  After further thought, we also have a bird photo on slate.

All of the prints not on paper and printed at Costco, are from Groupon deals or similar.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 11, 2015)

Nicely Done.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Very nice! If you don't mind me asking, how did the pictures turn out on slate? Can you hang them on the wall, or are they too heavy?

Ah, I'll have to keep an eye out for any deals from Groupon. The wife and I got rid of our Costco membership a few years ago. We spent too much there, haha!



DarkShadow said:


> Nicely Done.


Thank you!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



They both have the little stand legs (2) for placing on a desk.  I will take a snapshot of them when I get home.  They are small enough to hang with no problem.


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2015)

Check out Adoramapix.com.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


That's neat that you can do either! I can think of a place I'd like to hang it, haha.



limr said:


> Check out Adoramapix.com.


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

The outer edges of the slate on this one measures 7.5 x 5.5 inches.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 11, 2015)

That Is super cool Jack,I never seen  anything like that before.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

That is awesome, @JacaRanda! I must look into this slate printing!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

Wifey said it was from Picture Pix.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is the other.


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Here is the other.


Jack, thanks for posting these photos to get a sense of the slate! Really appreciate it! Does it have a sealant or similar over it to protect from scratching?

Nice family, BTW.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 12, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the other.
> ...



Thank you    I am not sure if there is a sealant or not.  They don't seem like they would scratch very easily.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 12, 2015)

Thats very nice,Nice looking family to.


----------



## waday (Nov 12, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Thank you, very cool. Good to know!


----------

